
Seamless Object-Oriented Software Architecture (1994) [pdf] - Tomte
http://www.bon-method.com/book_print_a4.pdf
======
catnaroek
This document includes a section (3.12) giving an idiosyncratic syntax for
predicate logic, but it never bothers formally defining its semantics (rules
of inference). What's the use of a logic if you can't use it to actually prove
things?

------
smnplk
Seamless

1\. (of a garment) having no seams 2\. continuous or flowing 3\. Perfectly
consistent

I don't think any of the above applies to OO software design. Good intentions
might be there, but I don't think it delivers.

~~~
aryehof
Any approach to representing a complex problem or system in code,is like any
tool - only as good as the person using it.

Given a really complex problem domain, functional decomposition and data
modeling have their own issues. Other than an object-oriented approach, what
else is left? Constant experimentation with procedures and subroutines until
anything that can possibly work is discovered?

~~~
Chris2048
True, but a torque wrench will never be a great hammer.

